# Java-Programm automatisch starten



## Vogi (21. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
kann man irgend wie einstellen, dass ein Java-Programm bei jedem Einschalten eds PC`s automatisch gestartet wird?


----------



## Geeeee (21. Jun 2009)

jar (oder class datei, weiß ja net was du für ein programm hast) + installiertes java (+ evtl. .bat datei für den Start) + Autostart ordner
oder verstehe ich das Problem gerade nicht?


----------



## Vogi (21. Jun 2009)

danke


----------

